# OK totally random? Any mortgage advisers on here?



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes its a car detailing forum, but with such a diverse array of people and knowledge there may be someone who can help me.

First time buyer here, looking at buying our council house. We have started the process had all the evaluations etc done and the price we can get our 3 bedroom home for is £46k! Now having never been in this situation anyone who can offer (sensible) advice please would be greatly appreciated. Where to go who to avoid, lenders etc.

Pm me if you don't feel comfortable offering help in open threads.

Dan


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

As a first time buyer it may be worth using an Independent Financial Advisor, you can still find ones who do not charge you any money directly (in Scotland at least).

Typically moneysupermarket / deals direct with lenders will be slightly more competitive, but an IFA is nice to have to walk you through things the 1st time.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Pop into your local estate agents and see who they use. 
I bought through one estate agent but used another's advisor


----------

